# Tempress 2 valve



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I have never seen this before. It's dripping and I'm wondering if taking it apart will ruin the rest of my day? Anybody play with these before?


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Ooops


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

Trim


----------



## mrjasontgreek (May 21, 2014)

I would imagine you can get replacement parts through your delta rep, at least around here those valves came from Waltec. Any other Waltec stuff in the US?


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

It might be easier to quit your job and change careers rather than reality this.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Level of difficulty is not that high, just go for it!


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I figured it wouldn't be too crazy. It was my last call of the day. It's like 105 degrees I just got back from a week long bachelor party in Pittsburgh I'm sweating out all my bad decisions.


----------



## Abarr (Jun 19, 2015)

So was it the cartridge? I just got a service call for the same problem.


----------



## timrath (Sep 28, 2013)

That's a Grohe tempress ii. It takes a Grohe 47.080.000 cartridge. It's easy


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Abarr said:


> So was it the cartridge? I just got a service call for the same problem.


You'll have more problems without an intro.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*Hello! Introduction Requested* 
Abarr, an intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, yrs in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I just hit it with some channel locks and it worked


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I just replaced one last week. Cartridge is available at Ferguson


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I've seen a few of these the past couple years where the customer somehow stripped the shaft out of the gear inside.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

I like to drop in a few of those chicken Chicken Bouillon cubes in the water heater it cleans up all the scale in water pipes and shower valves


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

And your water tastes like soup.


----------



## heaan (Oct 23, 2012)

Smells like thanksgiving every time i shower


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

heaan said:


> Smells like thanksgiving every time i shower


If your Thanksgiving meals smell like watered down chicken noodle soup, I feel sorry for you. Try this next Thanksgiving ... http://www.greenbergturkey.com


----------

